# Ryanair & Stanstead



## Murt10 (23 Jan 2005)

Two friends of mine went on a daytrip to London yesterday (Saturday) with a 10 year old child. They flew Ryanair to Stanstead.

On the flight over they were offered train tickets for the Stanstead express by the cabin crew. They cost E32 each and there was no reduction for children.

When they got off the plane they went into the airport. There was a Stansted express ticket office there. They ignored this and went into the train station. There they bought a one day offpeak ticket that covered them for the underground, all suburban lines and the Stansted Express. Cost £14.70 stg adult and £1.00 stg for the child. 

Offpeak means all day Sat & Sun and 10.00 am to 4.00 pm and from 6.00 pm to midnight.

Murt


----------



## jister (23 Jan 2005)

*Ryanair*

I guess the moral of the story is that in this day and age you need to look these things up on the internet and ask peoples advise before travelling.


----------



## Murt10 (30 Dec 2007)

*100% increase in some fares*



Murt10 said:


> Two friends of mine went on a daytrip to London yesterday (Saturday) with a 10 year old child. They flew Ryanair to Stanstead.
> 
> On the flight over they were offered train tickets for the Stanstead express by the cabin crew. They cost E32 each and there was no reduction for children.
> 
> ...




Shock and horror. I flew Ryanair to Stansted yesterday and bought an adult and a childs offpeak ticket down at the ticket office at the entrance to the train platform. The price of the childrens tickets has risen 100% in just 3 years. 

They are now charging £2.00 stg for a childs ticket which used to cost £1.00 stg. Talk about rampant inflation and stealth taxes etc. etc. The adult ticket now cost £18.00. stg., which in reality is great value.

I have no idea what Ryanair are charging for the tickets on the plane as I was fast asleep all the way over.

And another thing, keep a careful note of where you park your car in the longterm park at Dublin Airport in the morning. I didn't, and it took me about 1/2 an hour last night, in the freezing cold, when I was tired and the child was exausted, combing the car park to find mine. 

Not a very pleasant end, to an otherwise, very enjoyable day. (Mea culpa).


Murt


----------



## elcato (4 Jan 2008)

Lets compare like with like here. According to the current Ryanair website the fare for Stansted Express is normally £25 sterling monthly return i.e. no restrictions. Ryanair sell on board (or via their website) for £19.50 sterling. The original information is useful if travelling at off-peak times but I fail to see what relevance putting Ryanair on the title without at least stating exact relevant details.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Jan 2008)

The original information is now almost 3 years old, and as such should probably be ignored at this stage.


----------



## beautfan (4 Jan 2008)

I was reading and didn't realise the post was so old to begin with.  

Murt - write the car park number on the actual ticket when you park the car and slip the ticket into your wallet. I do this all the time now and everyone goes "lord that a great idea" which is exactly what I thought when my friend did it.

I spent half hour looking for my car one day in the dunnes stores carpark in Limerick so in comparison you did very well.


----------



## ROSS (4 Jan 2008)

I concur with the most recent posts. From my experience, the Stansted Express ticket is cheaper on the plane and I didn't think you could get all in tickets that cover the various express services around the London airports (certainly not available the last time we flew into Stansted in 03) Anyway, good advice re parking at Dublin airport. I usually type the details into my phone or write it on the ticket but I don't always have a pen with me !


----------



## ajapale (4 Jan 2008)

Although the original post dated to January 2005 it should be noted that the thread was updated by the same original poster                      !


----------

